

Google Thinks I’m a Middle-Aged Man. What About You? - seminatore
http://mashable.com/2012/01/25/google-cookies/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Mashable+%28Mashable%29&utm_content=Google+Reader

======
jgw
Kind of wish there was a flag in the ID string that basically says, "This user
is unlikely to click on your ad, ever. Save your advertising dollars".

I have "responded" to one GMail ad, ever. It was for tickets for a Pixies
show, and I had not known they were touring. But I didn't click on it - I went
to ticketmaster.ca and bought some seats for some friends and me. The ad
wasn't placed by them, as far as I could tell, but they got the sale on
someone else's ad budget.

Do many HN folks click on ads?

~~~
jgw
[EDIT] Cont'd:

Also, do folks around here actually "+1" and "Like" stuff on the web?

It seems to me like the people who actually click on ads are not likely to be
the kinds of people that advertisers are actually trying to reach.

~~~
benwr
Sssshhhh - if more people thought this, Google would start _charging_ for
products

------
victork2
That's a pretty neat feature. I am a 25 years old male and my demographic is
supposed to be:

Male, 35-44 \- Center Of Interests Computers & Electronics - Software -
Freeware & Shareware Computers & Electronics - Software - Software Utilities

According to Google I am a cheap nerd older than I really am. Damn...

PS: Where's the porn ? (Kidding, or am I...)

~~~
thyrsus
Yahoo asked me my marital status eons ago, and I told them I'm married. It's
still in my profile. Yet for most of a decade, they couldn't find anything
better than dating site ads to show me. I just checked again, and things seem
to be better, though pretty random: groceries, criminal record lookup,
Scotttrade. The groceries might have been interesting if that chain wasn't the
eighth closest one to my house.

------
nextparadigms
By the way, you can opt-out from being tracked by Google's ads there from what
I can see. Why do people say you can't opt out with the new privacy policy?

